# Voy a pagarle una manga



## sjofre

O que significa expressão "Voy a pagarle una manga", neste contexto:

 Voy a pagarle una manga
  al que me hizo un gran favor.


Obrigado,


Sara


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Sara,

Yo soy española y nunca he oído esa expresión. Siento no poder ayudarte.

Una abrazo,

Marta.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Hmmmm... Onde o escutou? Porque se for um tango, pode ser em vez de "una manga", "unos mangos" pronunciado como ao passar.

"mango" é, vulgarmente, dinheiro. Então, "unos mangos" poderia ser "algum dinheiro", que tem sentido no contexto:

"Voy a pagarle unos mangos una manga
al que me hizo un gran favor."

Pela estrutura parece um tango, mesmo que depois não tehna nada a ver! 
Un corte, un firulete y ya volvemos!


----------



## jazyk

Não canso de me maravilhar como são muitas vezes idênticas as expressões coloquiais usadas no Brasil e na Argentina. Realmente impressionante!


----------



## Brabol

jazyk said:


> Não canso de me maravilhar como são muitas vezes idênticas as expressões coloquiais usadas no Brasil e na Argentina. Realmente impressionante!


Muitas expressões usadas no português hoje vem do _lunfardo_, a gíria falada pelos malandros portenhos nas décadas de 20 e 30 do século passado e muito usada nas letras de tango. Exemplo: "patota", "mango", e creio, a própria palavra "malandro". Esta, a confirmar por alguém que conheça mais do assunto. 
Lembremos que a Argentina dessa época tinha enorme influencia cultural sobre os países latino-americanos, inclusive o Brasil.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Bom, então seria "malandra, en buen porteño". Un malandra é, segundo o Diccionario Lunfa del lunfardo argentino, un "delincuente, malviviente en general."

Olha só: *mandinga*: (de la pampa) el diablo
*mangangá*: persona fastidiosa, que habla demasiado (por el ruido que hace el mangangá, abejón muy zumbador). 
*mango*: un peso (moneda argentina). 

e isto só na eme!!! 

Vamos ver que coisas interessantes aparecem da pesquisa...


----------



## Brabol

Lucia:

Com certeza você vai achar coisas que nunca imaginaríamos qual é a sua origem. Só com *mandinga* e *mangangá* eu já estou de queixo caído.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Brabol said:


> Lucia:
> 
> Com certeza você vai achar coisas que nunca imaginaríamos qual é a sua origem. Só com *mandinga* e *mangangá* eu já estou de queixo caído.


Somos dois ...


----------



## ana lacerda

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Somos dois ...


 
Somos três!


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Vamos ver, tenho algumas dúvidas (várias!) mas aqui estão os que achei mais interessantes. Foi impressionante mesmo o que aconteceu com a letra M (manga, malandra, mangangá, mandinga), os quatro primeiros estavam juntos, um bem embaixinho do outro!!! 


*bacán*: persona adinerada y que se da muy buena vida, elegante; objeto de calidad, lujoso; o persona que simula tener dinero.
*bacana*: concubina.
"Bacana" pelo que eu sei é alguém ou algo elegante, legal, nesta não foi assim mesmo.
*batuque*: confusión, pelea.
*careta*: persona atrevida, desfachatada.
*catinga*: forma despectiva de llamar a los negros; mal olor. 
*? champú*: champaña.
*? diego*: diez, y por extensión, generalmente el 10% de soborno. 
*engayolar*: encarcelar Como gaiola! Acho que a origem era francophone...
*gayola*: cárcel
*? estufado*: aburrido; persona que está siempre de mal humor. 
*? estufar*: aburrir, cansar. 
*fulo/a*: rabioso, enloquecido.  incrível!
*gata*: mujer muy sensual, puede significar mimosa essa é velha 
*otario*: tonto, necio. 
*quibebe*: prostíbulo.
*quilombo*: lío, barullo, escándalo. Esse acho que é bem conhecido, nada a ver com os Quilombos como o de Palmares, etc.
*transar*: besos y abrazos sin llegar a una relación sexual; cambiar de hábitos o de ideología por conveniencia. relacionado com um post recente
*urso*: persona alta y corpulenta. 

Uuuf... acho que é tudo. 

Até mais! 

Hehe, esqueci de mango:

*mango*: un peso (moneda argentina).


----------



## Brabol

Tem algumas que eu juraria que eram de origem africana. As palavras mais notáveis derivadas do lunfardo são otário, bacana, e patota, na minha opinião.
Outra coisa: "transar" também significa *fazer um acordo* em espanhol. Daí deriva "transacción" que tem seu correspondente em português, *transação*.


----------



## Tomby

sjofre said:


> O que significa expressão "Voy a pagarle una manga", neste contexto:
> Voy a pagarle una manga
> al que me hizo un gran favor.
> Obrigado,
> Sara


Como disse Borboleta, eu nunca ouvi tal expressão. 
Pode ser "_Voy a pagarle una ronda_"? Quero dizer, "vou convidar a quem me ajudou" reparando que uma "ronda" pode ser vários petiscos e vinhos (cervejas) que uma pessoa convida outrem ou outras pessoas. 
Talvez se trate dalguma palavra usada na América Latina. Não tenho certeza. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## ana lacerda

Tombatossals said:


> Como disse Borboleta, eu nunca ouvi tal expressão.
> Pode ser "_Voy a pagarle una ronda_"? Quero dizer, "vou convidar a quem me ajudou" reparando que uma "ronda" pode ser vários petiscos e vinhos (cervejas) que uma pessoa convida outrem ou outras pessoas.
> Talvez se trate dalguma palavra usada na América Latina. Não tenho certeza.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Por aqui dizemos: Vou pagar uma rodada.
Isto diz-se quando se está em grupo (geralmente a beber) e o indivíduo manda servir uma bebida  a cada um dos presentes...


----------



## ana lacerda

Otário. É alguém que é de certa maneira ingénuo....como eu digo às vezes: Há uma linha muito ténue entre ser generoso e ser otário!


----------



## jazyk

> Por aqui dizemos: Vou pagar uma rodada.


Aqui também.


----------



## olivinha

_Voy a pagarle una manga_
_al que me hizo un gran favor._

Chegamos a uma conclusão sobre o que significa _voy a pagarle una manga_?
Perguntei ao meu marido, gato madrileño, e ele nunca tinha ouvido falar.
Qual é o contexto, Sjofre? É espanhol ou latino americano?

Esta manga me deixou curiosa...
O


----------



## Tomby

Olivinha, no caso que "_Voy a pagarle una manga al que me hizo un gran favor_" significasse "rodada", desde já lhe digo que NÃO se trata de uma expressão espanhola. Talvez latino americana, mas eu não tenho certeza. Melhor esperar algum nativo da América para esclarecer a dúvida. 
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## ana lacerda

Bem,eu tenho um gato uruguayo em casa e ele diz que nunca ouviu falar desta expressão. Talvez fosse mexicana!
Aguardemos....


----------



## Brabol

Não é boliviana, argentina ou chilena também. Duvido que seja peruana. Morei na Colombia 5 anos e nunca a escutei lá. Talvez centro-americana?


----------



## sjofre

Muito e muito obrigado a todos pelas respostas


----------



## Cosmic

Mais palavras que se asemelhan nos dos paises (Argentina e Brasil) , porem acho que sao somente uma parte muito pequena do total.
 
Joia /  está joia = joya / está joya
Malandro / malandragem = malandra / mnalandraje
Tira = tira (policía)
Cana dura = cana (policía) 
Matraca = matraca (ametralladora)
Otario = otario
Batir = batir (delatar)
Encanado  = encanado (preso)
Safado = zafado
E uma massa  = es una masa , es muy lindo
Bonde (pronúnciese  bondi) = ómnibus , bondi
tirar onda
alcahuete = alcagüete


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Brabol said:


> Não é boliviana, argentina ou chilena também. Duvido que seja peruana. Morei na Colombia 5 anos e nunca a escutei lá. Talvez centro-americana?



Tampouco creio que seja equatoriana, pois morei 7 anos e nunca ouvi esta expressão.

Caro Tombatossals,
O nick dela não é Borboleta, mas _bolboreta_. As letras se embaralharam para mim também. Eu só leio borboleta, apesar de saber que não é assim... he he

Abraço.


----------

